# Coworker called me a "piece of crap" today



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, today was just awful at work. First my coworker that shares my responsibilities called in at the last minute, they couldn't get anyone else, so I was stuck doing work for two. Very stressful day!

Anyway, I accidentally knocked over this witch's plastic cup that she left on the edge of the counter and supposedly broke it (I don't know how, with it being plastic and taking a pretty short fall). But she just laid into me! I tried to apologize but she was like "YOU BROKE MY CUP. YOU PIECE OF CRAP!" At that point, my blood was boiling so I just rolled my eyes and walked away. I wanted to slap her across her hag face! How dare she talk to me like that, especially over something like a plastic cup?

Luckily I calmed myself down and didn't do or say anything to her. But I don't want to let this slide! Should I go to HR tomorrow about this? Or do I need to just let it go?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

She overreacted, she probably had a bad day or something, maybe you should just let go and don't take it personally.Probably she didn't even mean to call you that.It is upsetting but truly it was an incident that can pass for now.Eventually you can talk to her about it, ask her if she was feeling okay and just play the nice co-worker card.It will do more good than anything.


----------



## dyinginside1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow. I'd have hit the roof.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd just let this one go because it'll seem worse if you report her over just an outburst. There might have been a different reason why she called in sick. Maybe she's got her own issues going on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I would let it go. You broke her cup and she got upset, end of story. Not sure how this is an issue besides her overacting. It happens. Maybe that was her favorite cup? Normal situation to me. I've seen stuff like this too many times.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Mother-goose get's raw on you over a plastic cup, and you're thinking about reporting that to HR?

I think it's best to just laugh that one off. And basically anything else a menopausal woman throws at you.. Unless of course it's something clearly to aggrieve like sexual harassment, physical abuse etc.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

You're both foolishly melodramatic.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

She's the one who's a piece of crap because of her bad temper. I'm sorry this happened to you. Keep your distance from her unless you guys need to discuss anything work related, but DO NOT apologize to her again if she's still upset with you. If it's anyone who owes an apology, it's definitely her. I also love the fact that you called her a witch...on SAS. That can be your secret nickname for her.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Farideh said:


> She's the one who's a piece of crap because of her bad temper. I'm sorry this happened to you. Keep your distance from her unless you guys need to discuss anything work related, but DO NOT apologize to her again if she's still upset with you. If it's anyone who owes an apology, it's definitely her. I also love the fact that you called her a witch...on SAS. That can be your secret nickname for her.


Haha I completely agree! I really did try to apologize for the cup but honestly? It was a crappy plastic cup. It's not like it was a family heirloom worth $75K. And when she completely overreacted suddenly I wasn't feel so apologetic. Even after sleeping on it, it still doesn't feel right that she called me a piece of crap. That's so unbelievably rude. We have a staff meeting tomorrow, I think I am gonna bring it up to the HR woman since I'm friendly with her. I'm only working this job for another month anyway so if I have to live with repercussions, whatever.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

bruised said:


> You're both foolishly melodramatic.


That doesn't say anything towards the unacceptableness of personal attacks in the workplace.



Charmander said:


> Maybe she's got her own issues going on.


Clearly. From a personal point of view, the problem is obviously her own.

I'd look at how this person treats you on a regular basis. How is she with you, normally?

If you're going to mention it to HR, I'd first approach it without using names, maybe just seeking advice on how to handle it. If they ask for more details, I wouldn't hold back.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> That doesn't say anything towards the unacceptableness of personal attacks in the workplace.
> 
> Clearly. From a personal point of view, the problem is obviously her own.
> 
> ...


That's the thing, I just started this job a couple weeks ago. This was the first interaction with this woman I've ever had. Maybe she was having a bad day. But in my opinion, anyone who immediately resorts to calling a coworker a piece of crap needs to be reported. She obviously doesn't know me either so to go to that level ... it just makes me think she's an abusive a-hole who needs to be brought to HR's attention


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

twistedlogic89 said:


> That's the thing, I just started this job a couple weeks ago. This was the first interaction with this woman I've ever had. Maybe she was having a bad day. But in my opinion, anyone who immediately resorts to calling a coworker a piece of crap needs to be reported. She obviously doesn't know me either so to go to that level ... it just makes me think she's an abusive a-hole who needs to be brought to HR's attention


Youre just spiteful, people like that discust me. You took it personally, yet she doesn't know anything about you. Now you want to punish her. Gtfoverit.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

bruised said:


> Youre just spiteful, people like that discust me. You took it personally, yet she doesn't know anything about you. Now you want to punish her. Gtfoverit.


Lol if I disGust you, then gtfo of my topic


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

In my personal opinion this incident should be reported if it's a constant thing that happens between you and your co-worker. Since it's a one time thing, I wouldn't bother. If something like that happens again though, I say stand up and don't let her put you down. Like you said, the witch's cup was on the edge of the counter waiting to be knocked down. Maybe she should watch where she puts her stuff and not cry over spilled milk, or in this case, water. Im super positive that hag would either back down when someone stands up to her or she continues to be a hag and no one will like her.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

As others have said, you should really just let it go. It's not something that's worth stressing over, in my opinion. She probably had a ****ty day or is going through her own issues. It's good that you didn't do anything that could've land you in trouble or ensured your own liability alongside hers for the behaviour.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Yuck. The world doesn't revolve around you. I've been called way worse by Division Commanders and I didn't start whining about it.


----------



## cindy8701 (May 5, 2011)

You did the mature thing. Most would struggle to do that. 
I worked as a waitress when I was 15, worked with mostly ladies in their 40s that had been in the job for like 20 years. One had one of them pulled me aside one day and pointed that no one liked me. Like 10 years later and it still makes me feel like ****.


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

she's probably flipped her **** many times, i'd leave it personally let someone else do it. don't let it bother you, you did the right thing by not rising to her.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, since out of all the word choices she could have picked, she said piece of crap, yeah I'd be offended. Still I'd give this one a pass, but the second time she strikes, I'd take action to HR. You'd have a better case with 2 instances anyways.


----------

